# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Vài Món CNC Đơn Giản !

## quocthanhheli

Vài thứ linh tinh lặt vặt, làm chơi mà ăn thiệt của em  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá đẹp, bằng chất liệu gì đó bác

----------


## quocthanhheli

Nhôm 6061-T651 ^^

----------


## GORLAK

bác cho hỏi vác cạnh tròn bác dùng dao gì, tốc độ bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## quocthanhheli

Bác đang nó về cái sp của em bên trên? em chamfer bằng dao C. Sink 90 độ tốc độ trục chính S8000 F1500,

----------

GORLAK

----------


## saudau

Bác chủ cho hỏi ngu tí. Nhìn từ chiều giờ mà chưa biết nó là cái gì?

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

- Nếu nói dài dòng văn tự đầy đủ câu từ văn hoa lá hẹ thì như này: nó là sản phẩm bằng nhôm của khách hàng được gia công trên máy phay hiện đại, được điều điều khiển bằng chương trình số  :Smile: ).

- Còn nói một cách đơn giản thì như này: sản phẩm nhôm của khách hàng được gia công trên máy phay CNC.
- Nó là cái gì thf mình chiệu, mình làm theo đơn đặt hàng nên chẵng quan tâm nó là gì^^.

Tiếp tục vài thứ linh tinh lặt vặt, làm chơi mà ăn thiệt của em:

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## huuminhsh

> - Nếu nói dài dòng văn tự đầy đủ câu từ văn hoa lá hẹ thì như này: nó là sản phẩm bằng nhôm của khách hàng được gia công trên máy phay hiện đại, được điều điều khiển bằng chương trình số ).
> 
> - Còn nói một cách đơn giản thì như này: sản phẩm nhôm của khách hàng được gia công trên máy phay CNC.
> - Nó là cái gì thf mình chiệu, mình làm theo đơn đặt hàng nên chẵng quan tâm nó là gì^^.
> 
> Tiếp tục vài thứ linh tinh lặt vặt, làm chơi mà ăn thiệt của em:


Cái này nhom 7 hả bác chủ

----------

biết tuốt, quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

- Al 7075 Thụy Sỹ
- Al 6061 T651 Nga.
Tùy khách yêu cầu VL

----------


## quocthanhheli

Trắng sáng lung linh vài chi tiết CNC AL 6061T6, xi mạ màu mè hoa lá^^:

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## quocthanhheli

Tiện B1, Phay B2 Al 6061 T6 HQ.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## quocthanhheli

Sản phẩm ngày càng nhỏ, nhưng được cái làm một lần là một đống nên cũng vui ^^

----------


## ronaldinho_07

cụ cho em hỏi file như trên
nhôm 6,nhôm tàu dc rồi
dung sai < 0.5mm chắc vẫn ok 
anod đen/xám.độ cứng bình thường thôi,chịu dc nhiệt tí
thì sl 50 cái/lần giá bao nhiêu ạ

Thật ra em cũng có máy phay,mà ko chuyên mảng nảy nên định hỏi giá cơ bản,hợp lí thì đem ra ngoài gia công luôn.Tập trung mảng khác
Thank cụ nhé
có gì inbox hoặc mail em truyentungoc2013@gmail.com
Thanks

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

Bên mình làm giá mắc kinh khủng lắm đó anh Ronaldinho ^^ !

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bên mình làm giá mắc kinh khủng lắm đó anh Ronaldinho ^^ !


kaka,có gì báo sơ lược hộ em cái
em mua máy về chỉ làm đồ linh tinh,giờ phay sx thật thì chưa đủ trình vẽ,ko có thời gian học.lại còn anod nữa nên hỏi quanh xem hợp lí em outsource món phay cho r  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicowando

Giống phụ kiện độ xe quá bác ... sáng bóng đẹp ^^

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

Hơ hơ, không biết nó là phụ kiện gì, mình gia công thuê nên chẵng quan tâm hay đi sâu vào quần chúng làm gì, chỉ biết làm theo yêu cầu và nhận tiền ^^ .

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hơ hơ, không biết nó là phụ kiện gì, mình gia công thuê nên chẵng quan tâm hay đi sâu vào quần chúng làm gì, chỉ biết làm theo yêu cầu và nhận tiền ^^ .


Chính xác - làm đạt yêu cầu và nhận $ thôi

----------


## huuminhsh

khoe ké chủ thớt kaka

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen, quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

oh yeah...copyright product , nice ^^.

----------


## huuminhsh

> oh yeah...copyright product , nice ^^.


kaka cái này có bản quyền của STD custom nha bác chủ

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

Lên màu nhìn cũng tạm ổn (anod), giao hàng và nhận xiền ^_^

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Lên màu nhìn cũng tạm ổn (anod), giao hàng và nhận xiền ^_^


Cái này bằng vật liệu gì vậy anh ?

----------

quocthanhheli, saudau

----------


## quocthanhheli

6061 T651 (Nhôm Châu Âu)^^.

----------


## saudau

Sản phẩm của bác Anode đẹp quá. Bác chỉ chổ cho mình anode nhôm với. Để có cần son phấn gì thì gửi lên.

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

> Sản phẩm của bác Anode đẹp quá. Bác chỉ chổ cho mình anode nhôm với. Để có cần son phấn gì thì gửi lên.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4M1JqG9JL


Chữ ký có hiển thị địa chỉ đó bác^^.

----------


## luu

Motor mount drone, đĩa tải , nắp bình dầu, gác chân... Mình cũng hay lAm mấy cái đó cho mấy hãng xe ở ý, và heli, drone...

----------


## quocthanhheli

oh, thích ghê ^^,keke, rãnh rỗi thì up hình lên cho anh em xem nhé .

----------


## nicowando

Giống đồ chơi RC quá ... đẹp ah

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## ladyboy

Chỗ e chỉ xài cái này để làm gỗ  :Smile: )

----------


## luu

quao, chỗ bác ghê vậy.

----------

may3d

----------


## quocthanhheli

hỗm rài bận quá, khách quay em như chong chóng ^^

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết con máy USA thần thánh màu xanh này chạy công đoạn nào , chứ nó chạy ra sản phẩm như vậy là quá bái phục , tay nghề bác chủ quá cao.


Tui cũng thấy cái đầu BT nha , thật khó tin con máy màu xanh thần thánh làm việc tốt như vậy. Cái eto bác mua ở đâu thế ? em muốn có 1 cái như vậy đó.

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Sản phẩm bác chủ nhìn ghiền thiệt, quả là cao thủ núp trong tủ. giúp em càng già càng sáng mắt
Thanks,

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## huuminhsh

> hỗm rài bận quá, khách quay em như chong chóng ^^


cho em hỏi bác sử lý như thế nào cho nhưng ba via còn sót lại vậy .cắt bác chừa cái lớp còn lại bao nhiêu mà cái thành nhìn láng quá chừng

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

@ Vãi cả bác Nam, Mỗi em làm mỗi công đoạn ^^, em thần thánh màu xanh làm công đoạn thứ 2 (5 em lận =))...), cá eto là em tự làm, mình bắt chước khi tham quan công ty khách hàng keke.
@ Phay và chamfer là hết ba via thôi bác huuminhsh ^^.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## quocthanhheli

Sếp hình

----------


## quocthanhheli

Cuối năm nhiêu đây cũng vui ^^.!

----------


## CNC_HD

Bác dùng dao gì vậy tốc độ ăn dao bao nhiêu đấy , sp ra trông đẹp quá !

----------


## quocthanhheli

> Bác dùng dao gì vậy tốc độ ăn dao bao nhiêu đấy , sp ra trông đẹp quá !
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4bsPEKKyL


@ CNC_HD
Dao phay nhôm flat endmill, 
Tùy theo dao lớn hay nhỏ thôi bác, mình thường dùng dao 6.mm flat endmill, feed rate mình để F1500; S8000, max rough step mình hay lập trình là 3.5mm trở lại tùy theo máy nào chạy và vật liệu nào. 
Còn gia công theo kiểu high speed thì hơi thô bạo lực tí ^^! 
...v..v và vân vân!

   Tiếp tục những món cnc đơn giản.
   Vẫn là Al-6061-T6.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## quocthanhheli

Lâu lâu làm phát cho biết mình còn tồn tại hehe

----------


## huuminhsh

> Lâu lâu làm phát cho biết mình còn tồn tại hehe


cuồng bác rồi đó :Big Grin: .cho em hỏi đầu lục giác bác gia công kiểu j ạ ?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Chắc em nghĩ chạy dao nhỏ, 1.5 hay 2mm gì đấy.

----------


## quocthanhheli

Yead...dao nhỏ contour đấy các bác ^^!

----------


## marvipkt

Cho mình hỏi vẽ những thứ này bằng phần mềm gì ạ

----------


## quocthanhheli

> Cho mình hỏi vẽ những thứ này bằng phần mềm gì ạ
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4l1ldW900


Thì bác rành phần mềm nào thì vẽ bằng thằng đó bác ơi...Cad, Cam, Solid,Cimatron...... mình thì vẽ bằng  cad @@$$$$ !

----------

CKD, Ga con, Nam CNC, w4uFA95

----------


## hoctap256

bớt khoe đi ô anh ............ xin mà ko thấy cho còn cứ khoe  :Mad:

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## hoahong102

lạ nhỉ sao líp xe lại làm bằng nhôm nhỉ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> lạ nhỉ sao líp xe lại làm bằng nhôm nhỉ


cho nhẹ a,này còn anode cho cứng bề mặt nữa
cũng chạy dc tầm 10k km,mặc dù thua tool steel

----------


## quocthanhheli

> bớt khoe đi ô anh ............ xin mà ko thấy cho còn cứ khoe 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4l8Uyx0LK


 Ơ hay, sp làm xong giao hết cho khách lấy đâu ra mà cho..đã bảo có hàng phế phẩm có lấy thì cho, không chiệu thì thôi chứ, giởn nhây quá em hihihi .

----------


## tieulanong

đầu lục giác nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## quocthanhheli

Cập nhật ..mình vẫn còn tồn tại nha các bác ơi ^^! 
Vẫn là những chi tiết đơn giản.
Tiện, phay,anod, lazer
Al 7075 T651

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## w4uFA95

> Thì bác rành phần mềm nào thì vẽ bằng thằng đó bác ơi...Cad, Cam, Solid,Cimatron...... mình thì vẽ bằng  cad @@$$$$ !


Bạn ơi. cho mình xin số đt hoặc fb để mình hỏi chút về cách tạo chương trình k? mình đang muốn học cái phần mềm NCstudio mà k biết tạo chương trình cnc như thế nào.  :Frown:

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

> Bạn ơi. cho mình xin số đt hoặc fb để mình hỏi chút về cách tạo chương trình k? mình đang muốn học cái phần mềm NCstudio mà k biết tạo chương trình cnc như thế nào. 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4u2ClYzWH


Số đt bên dưới chữ ký của mỗi bài đó bạn,  fb thì cứ tìm theo số đt luôn ^^!

----------


## quocthanhheli

Vẫn còn nhăng răng nha các chế.
Ai cần gia công chi tiết số lượng nhỏ lẻ hoặc lớn thì phone nhé.

----------

CKD, huanpt

----------


## Mới CNC

bác ở đâu vậy nhỉ?

----------


## quocthanhheli

Bình Chánh SG bác ơi.

----------


## nvhuan

mình có file stl có gia công trên máy cnc được không bạn

----------

